# TV2 remote for 222 not working



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

I recently received from E* a replacement 222. I have it set to dual mode, with TV2 upstairs in a workout room. Since getting the replacement, the TV2 remote will turn on the TV but won't control the satellite as it did before. I have another TV2 remote that's used with my 722 and it works on the 222 satellite in the workout room. I've tried getting resolution thru E*'s online help, but the answers they've given continue to involve setting the remote to the 222, which I've done. I've also replaced the batteries, made sure to press the SAT button, etc. None of this helps. It seems that if the other remote works, that there's a problem with the remote and not connectivity to the receiver.
Anyone have any other ideas before I have to pick up the phone and go through what I expect to be an excrutiatingly long call?
Thanks.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Find out what remote addresses the 222 is using. Then you can set the new remote to the same address that the 222 is expecting.

To set the address - 
Press the "SAT" button until all 4 lights are flashing.
enter the address you got from the menues.
press the "#" key
press the "Record" key

You really should have all 4 tuners on different addresses.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

scooper missed one detail: bring the TV2 remote into the TV1 room, and use the TV1 remote and press Menu, Menu. This should bring up the System Information screen.

You will see that the receiver shipped with the TV2 remote address on "1". Your existing TV2 remote was changed to something other than "1" by the original installer (which is a GOOD thing), and so now they don't match.

Use scooper's directions to change the TV2 remote ID to something other than "1" (anything from 2 to 16).



> To set the address -
> Press the "SAT" button until all 4 lights are flashing.
> Press 14 (or some other number between 2 and 16).
> press the "#" key
> ...


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks, guys. That did it. 
Wonder why E* can't explain things this well with online support. Very easy directions, made sense; E* didn't even explain anything like this as the problem.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Very easy - we have experiance on them - LOTS of experiance. We have years of actually USING the product where they may have weeks of reading the scripts.


----------

